# Which is better? ACANA or ORIJEN ?



## NoseyPink (Jul 16, 2010)

*Delete*

Delete delete delete


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Based on just a quick browse through their website, it looks like Orijen is higher protein than Acana. So if you don't like the protein level in EVO, Acana would probably be more your style.


----------



## kailaq (Nov 12, 2009)

i've tried both orijen and acana for my dog. they're from the same company - champion dog foods. both are great it just depends what you're looking for. as far as i know, the main difference between the two is that acana is grain-free and orijen isn't. both are high in protein although, as sassafras has mentioned, orijen has a higher protein content than acana does. to be honest, it took my dog a while to even eat the acana while it took him less time to love orijen.


----------



## Linz (Feb 7, 2010)

Actually Orijen IS grain free. It is higher protein than Acana. If your dog didn't do well on EVO due to the protein, Orijen probably isn't best. Although it is supposed to be one of the best, if not THE best dog food out there, so maybe you want to try it out? They can be hard to find, so that may make a difference for you. I'm going to try my dogs on Orijen. My country store just started carrying it !!! YAY!! I have a pug and a Golden Retriever. My pug has done just fine on EVO though.


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

ingredient wise orijen is the better of the two. i've fed both. i do a rotation of a few of the different acana foods. my dogs do great on them.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I really love both.... so I've decided to rotate between Orijen Regional Red and Acana Grasslands. Both have steller ingredients and my 15lb dog does incredible on them and seems to really enjoy eating (for once in his life! he's always been really picky!)

To me, the Orijen seemed to have better overall ingredients and the Regional Red forumula protein is not THAT high (it's 38%, compared to Acana's 33%). I really like both so that's why I've decided to just feed both. I actually made a thread recently on this same Acana vs. Orijen topic.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

my dog likes acana>orijen


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I may be wrong but aren't there different kinds of Acana and some aren't grainfree?


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Yes, Orijen is grain free, and Acana has grain free and grained foods. 

Orijen has more meat than Acana, per their website.


----------

